# MF35 hydraulics help



## sbr (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi
I have a Wagner WF3 loader with no front pump mounted on my MF35 tractor and wanted to run it off the tractors hydraulics. I have no idea what i need to do so was hoping for some advise. i have a TS300 isolator valve that i am going to mount to the tractor. do i run one line out of the TS300 to the control valve then run a return back to the TS300 or back to somewhere else on the tractor?
Any other info would be helpful too.
Cheers


----------



## sbr (Apr 24, 2009)

hmm i guess no one knows lol


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.day sbr
I am not familiar with the ts 300 valve 
but if you want hydraulic supply to the loader there is a cap under the seat on the right hand side it is held on by two bolts. CAUTION before you remove the bolts make sure the engine is stopped and the hydraulics have been lowered to the ground ,when you remove the original cover pull it up and there is a long stand pipe attached to the cover ,pull the pipe from the cover and it has two "o"rings one on top one on bottom some standpipes on the 35,s had a teflon backup ring behind the "o" ringif so the "o" ring should go nearest the ends of the standpipe with 
the backup ring behind them to refit the pipe carefully lower it back down inside the gearbox dont drop it wiggle it around and you will feel it drop into the pump if you drop it remove the sideplate the one with the gearbox dipstick P .S. temporarily refit the bottom bolt and this will stop the oil coming out , you will feel the hole in the pump you can then use both hands to fit the standpipe you can make sure its in correctly if you CAREFULLY put the lift lever in the up position and crank the engine just a click otherwise you will get an oilbath ,oil will come out if the standpipe is in properly. fit your new valve and connect to the control spool for the loader on the "in" port The return pipe can be fitted to the gearbox oil filler cap either drill and tap 3/8 npt and screw a hydraulic socket in and connnect the hose to it I have seen some with a hole drilled and tapped into the gearbox casing under the seat but unless you are going to remove the lift cover to clean out the swarf i would not recommend this.
finally to use the loader i suggest mounting a fairly heavy implement on the three point linkage this will akt as a counterweight and give you a wee bit more pushing power and traction when the bucket is full .
When the implement is fitted raise it far enough but not all the way up then operate your selector valve AND THEN MOVE THE POSITION CONTROL LEVER ALL THE WAY UP if you dont do this the bucket no lifty.
I hope this helps 
All the best 
Hutch.


----------

